# My finds at Bob's Hobby Shop in Watervliet, Michigan



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Howdy,

Back in July I recieved a letter from Bob's Hobby Shop with a $10.00 gift certificate in it. I had 90 days to use it so yesterday I went to Bob's and got my hands on some AW cars. They have some earlier JL cars also. Prices from 15.95 to 13.95, take 15% off because they are having a sale right now. Cars with a green tag are 1/2 off. I found about 8 or 10 cars 1/2 off and bought 3. 

I ended up with 84.54 worth of cars and with the sale and my certificate the total came to 44.07. I saved 40.47. :woohoo: 

They have the new T-Jet Ultra G's and he has more coming in this week. He also had a first release green Nomad X-Traction @ 13.95 - 15% and it comes to 11.86 + 6% sales tax = 12.57. 

There will be an AS-IS SALE in February 15th - 23rd. One other thing, they no longer accept credit cards. If you go to their website you can read the story they've posted. Randy.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Got to love Bobs .Thats where I bought the model kit I used for my fest entry.Green tagged for 1/2 off :thumbsup:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The last time I was at Bob's I bought one of the two Tyco "NASCAR Grand National Pro Racing" sets he had. The set number was 8107. This was the oval set that included the #12 Bobby Allison Coca Cola Chevelle and the # 43 Richard Petty Plymouth Road Runner. This set was an oval with 12" radius banks at each end. He had two of the sets in stock and I bought one for $40.00. I pulled the cars out of the set and sold the box and track to a fellow racer for $40.00!!! This must have been around 1980-1981. I wish I had bought both sets.........

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

http://www.bobshobbyshop.com/

This link will get you there.....but you may just cry........


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

WOW!!! TOTAL BUMMER!!!


I used to do a LOT of mail order with Bob's (pre-internet) He used to send out a list with sale items and new aquisitions. I used to call so much they knew my voice as soon as they answered (pre-caller ID). We also used to stop there before going to the Midwest slot car show. Always friendly, always helpful.

Marty


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

They had copies of an update about their current problem, but I forgot to grab one. 1 of the 1/2 off cars was a black Autoworld '55 Nomad. Randy.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

joez870 said:


> http://www.bobshobbyshop.com/
> 
> This link will get you there.....but you may just cry........


 Sounds like he should get a lawyer and fast. I can't see how any company can go into your bank account, or any account, and just start taking out money.

Seems no one is responsible for their actions any more. Credit card company approves sale, finds out it's a stolen card, comes back to you to reclaim the money and then just walks away. Sad.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree with Joe Cheapskate!

Lawyer up! File suit immediatly! Grind them under your boot when the oppurtunity presents it's self.

Grand Larceny is no joke!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

After reading the story Bob had posted on his web site, guess the buyers were probably terrorists or suppliers to them. RC cars probably make nice little bomb carriers or parts for those suicide bombers to blow themselves up.  rr


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

The fanatics are using the radio and controller to remotely set off improvised explosive devices. I don't think the car has anything to do with it. Randy.


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

Well, that sucks big time!!! We will say some prayers for Bob and family!


----------

